# Unusual auction for a 'tiny home' in Lumberton, N.C.



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=12&acctid=4145

8' x 8' single room and nearly 100' straight up - but it sits on 9/10 of an acre!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I climbed one of those to the top, at night, back in the 70's down in S FLA. Won't do that again.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

How about this one? Not for sale, but nifty

Toolshed turned House


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

That would make one heck of a deer stand.


----------

